# [By Demand] Digit January 2008



## Asfaq (Nov 29, 2007)

Let's get some super requests for the new year!


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Nov 29, 2007)

HMMM.................How bout the NFS pro street full version or spiderman 3 game
and some gd softwares which can help us if we r totally bored


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 29, 2007)

^^ NFS PS Full Version ??


----------



## azzu (Nov 29, 2007)

chalo dec ki magzine meli hi nahi jabi jan ke Requests  kool
Fedora 8


----------



## Pat (Nov 29, 2007)

Sabayon Linux 3.4 DVD Version

OR

PCLinuxOS 2007 with all the packages in its repository on a DVD


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 29, 2007)

really i dont know what to demand... u guys are giving awesome contents..

anyway... 

FEDORA 8 ?


----------



## bibjee (Nov 29, 2007)

Sabayon or Fedora 8 . its your call . but one of the two must be included


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 29, 2007)

Special Request:-
Age of empires 3 Asian Dynasties     Size : 612 M.B.

*download.microsoft.com/downlo...77fe/setup.exe


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 29, 2007)

Visual Studio 2008 All in One Express Edition DVD.
Its around 900 mb.
*go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=104679


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 29, 2007)

music production and editing softwares and tutorials of the same.


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 29, 2007)

plllllllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzz give dvd9 and dvd4 with digit............. cds have xpired in and is embarasing for one of the the best technology mag


----------



## utsav (Nov 29, 2007)

GIVE TWO DUAL LAYER DVDs


----------



## sivarap (Nov 29, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> GIVE TWO DUAL LAYER DVDs


with or without contents?


----------



## utsav (Nov 29, 2007)

^^without bhi chalega


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 29, 2007)

be serious man digitttttt we waaaaaaant dvds no more cds plzzzzzzzzzzzz
everybody say with me 
we want dvds we ont dvd 9 and dvd 4/9


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 29, 2007)

azaad_shri75 said:
			
		

> music production and editing softwares and tutorials of the same.


+1
audio/video production and editing softwares and tutorials.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2007)

give an offline package for ubuntu, which will be a deb pkg containing w32codecs, mplayer, java, and other restricted extras and essentials and some selected themes. it will really help us.

visual studio express edition 2008

QT4 for linux, mac and windows. using this, you will forget VCPP

empty DVD+DL discs for us


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 30, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> give an offline package for ubuntu, which will be a deb pkg containing w32codecs, mplayer, java, and other restricted extras and essentials and some selected themes. it will really help us.



Yep I agree, and can you guys start giving Red vs Blue halo machinima from season 1 episode 1 on monthly basis.


----------



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> Visual Studio 2008 All in One Express Edition DVD.
> Its around 900 mb.
> *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=104679



IM WITH YOUUUUUUUUHHUUUUUHOOOHOOOOOO!!!! :S


----------



## harmik (Nov 30, 2007)

how about PC MARK, 3D MARK etc?? (the most recent versions


----------



## New (Nov 30, 2007)

USB linux...And mobile application for Java phones..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

crossover office full "specially" for digit magazine readers.tie an alliance with them and give this software as free for Linux,OS X users  [i dont felt the need,but many windows to unix movers wants this!]
aptoncd for gutsy with full codecs and essential softwares for Ubuntu users who have slow connection or lacks internet.
^^^ this is a big hit and yields many buyers for ur magazine. 

and for contents,please please please make a corner for Linux articles from every issue now on.give tips and tricks on Linux distros esp Ubuntu and Fedora.it helps a lot!.
Linux corner on digit mag-we are waiting for it


----------



## adi007 (Nov 30, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> crossover office full "specially" for digit magazine readers.tie an alliance with them and give this software as free for Linux,OS X users  [i dont felt the need,but many windows to unix movers wants this!]
> aptoncd for gutsy with full codecs and essential softwares for Ubuntu users who have slow connection or lacks internet.
> ^^^ this is a big hit and yields many buyers for ur magazine.
> 
> ...


Rightly said praka123.i am also wishing the same....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 30, 2007)

INCLUDE the latest version of America's Army! I think it is 2.8.2. If it is not included, the Digit team and all supporters shall be fed to lions on my imperial orders! Bwa..ha..ha..!


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 1, 2007)

CDs are old fashioned now brothers... let the new year begin with somethng new and exciting. Lessen up game demos as they are useless... software demos are ok....  i think two DVD9 are necessity now... if u give movies..then make it a point tht they are atleast from the 70's (i know it takes hell lot to get the rights but still)..  those black and white vintage movies are really boring i tell u...


----------



## Net007 (Dec 1, 2007)

Fedora 8 and Autopatcher XP.


----------



## Riteshonline (Dec 1, 2007)

Please Don't 4gt 2 include 

Age of empires 3 Asian Dynasties     Size : 612 M.B.
Link:-
*download.microsoft.com/downlo...77fe/setup.exe

Windows Vista 32-Bit Trial size :3.9 MB - 1632.2 MB*
Link:-
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=c2c27337-d4d1-4b9b-926d-86493c7da1aa&displaylang=en


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 1, 2007)

its time for dual layered dvd's..........yup 20+gb needed !!!!!


----------



## adi007 (Dec 1, 2007)

Riteshonline said:
			
		

> Windows Vista 32-Bit Trial size :3.9 MB - 1632.2 MB*
> Link:-
> *www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=c2c27337-d4d1-4b9b-926d-86493c7da1aa&displaylang=en


^^ I don't think they will give this


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2007)

3D Mark 2006
Mandriva Linux 2008


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> crossover office full "specially" for digit magazine readers.tie an alliance with them and give this software as free for Linux,OS X users  [i dont felt the need,but many windows to unix movers wants this!]
> aptoncd for gutsy with full codecs and essential softwares for Ubuntu users who have slow connection or lacks internet.
> ^^^ this is a big hit and yields many buyers for ur magazine.



+1 for that. That'll help very much.



> and for contents,please please please make a corner for Linux articles from every issue now on.give tips and tricks on Linux distros esp Ubuntu and Fedora.it helps a lot!.
> Linux corner on digit mag-we are waiting for it



Admirable


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 1, 2007)

Psp review , as fas as i know you didn't ever Reviewed it. I want to know all about Bricked,Unbricked, Homebrew, Firmware n all about Psp related. Please Please Please do it , i know many of us want to know about Psp in detail


----------



## Riteshonline (Dec 2, 2007)

Digit Software Archive From Begining & Must Be vista Compatible.







Fast Track To

C
C++
Java
Windows Server 2003,2005,2008


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

Vista Inspirat 2 from CrystalXP.net

*www.crystalxp.net/news/en181-vista-inspirat-ultimate-2-brico-pack.html


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 2, 2007)

Start The New Year With Two Dual Layers Dvd 

2008 Calander With A Female Model In It Instead Of Man Sitting In Office With A Cup Of Coffee ( Calander 2007 U Gave With Digit) 

Fast Track On Visual Basic 2008 Version ( Many Don't Know How To Use It ) 

Why Did U Not Included Trend Micro Internet Security 2008 In December EDITION.

This Is The Best Internet Security Avaliable. 

Will Continue Later ................( Demanding )


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 2, 2007)

You have given VMware Player in on Nov'07 DVD........now giv d Workstation 2 run dat...........I mean VMware Workstation for free or trial version with its trial serial code..........


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

"Fast track to C" is very nice!.C is what all OS users want to know!


----------



## Riteshonline (Dec 2, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                  Age Of empires 3 Asian dynestics 
                                      Thanks!!


----------



## Mohak (Dec 2, 2007)

Windows Blinds full, Vista Transformation Pack 7.  It would be good to have Visual Studio 2005 full version


----------



## Riteshonline (Dec 3, 2007)

#Originally Posted by *Utsav*
_GIVE TWO DUAL LAYER DVDs  _
     #Originally Posted by *Sivarap*
with or without contents? 
#Originally Posted By *Utsav*
^^without bhi chalega
#Originally Posted by *Riteshonline*
DVD khali rahega to bhi chalega!!


----------



## smj (Dec 3, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update - useful for offline users

cheatbook database 2007 or 2008 (www.cheatbook.de)

Total commander 7 Trial - 2mb (*www.softpedia.com/get/File-managers/Total-Commander.shtml)

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)

nero 8 ultra edition - couldn't install given in previous month

winamp 5.51 beta

fifa manager 08 demo

guitar hero 3 for pc demo


----------



## Pravas (Dec 3, 2007)

How about a Fast Track or information on *Mobile Phones Operating Systems, *you know like windows,symbian and even the career opportunities. It will be great pleasure to know...How Do they Do It.

Also i will highly appreciate if you could explain us why we cant get high broadband speed on our Mobile Device by now?, what all equipment is necessary to establish?, are some service provider had future plans? What about mobile TV?

Thank You


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

fast track on java


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Dec 3, 2007)

Xubuntu 7.10 Gusty Gibbon i386 on the CD! =D
Or if that's not possible, go with DSL 4.1. XD


----------



## spitfire (Dec 4, 2007)

1.Adobe Premere CS3
2.Pinnacle Studio 10
3.Ulead Media Studio /Ulead Video studio
4.Nero 8 (The've updated the version)
5.Vista Transformation Pack 8.01
6.Yahoo 9 Beta
7.VIA Hyeprion Driver suite
8.Latest DIVx ,Real Media and Quicktime codec (The real ones)
9.Lavasoft AD Aware 2007
10.Nokia PC Suite 6.85

and A collection of winxp themes....


----------



## Riteshonline (Dec 4, 2007)

Digit Software Archive From Begining & Must Be vista Compatible.



Fast Track To

C
C++
Java
Windows Server 2003,2005,2008
Operating System


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 5, 2007)

> aptoncd for gutsy with full codecs and essential softwares for Ubuntu users who have slow connection or lacks internet.
> ^^^ this is a big hit and yields many buyers for ur magazine.



+1 for more AptOnCD iso's


----------



## x3060 (Dec 6, 2007)

good video tutorials on getting started with Linux and how to in Linux ! . . simple things . . i dont know if you masters there can make one or download from net and give it to us . . but it will be a great help for new user who is getting started to Linux like me . . 
 so , video tutorials please


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

just reminding(hoping) Linux corner in digit from Jan 2008 onwards  we,Open Source users are expecting this!dont make us feel left in a window-ish mag.  also must include:aptoncd for ubuntu7.10 gutsy containing all those major s/w needed apart from proprietory plugins,java etc.December u gave Gutsy DVD,now AptonCD on January issue will be Icing on the cake


----------



## bibjee (Dec 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> just reminding(hoping) Linux corner in digit from Jan 2008 onwards  we,Open Source users are expecting this!dont make us feel left in a window-ish mag.  also must include:aptoncd for ubuntu7.10 gutsy containing all those major s/w needed apart from proprietory plugins,java etc.December u gave Gutsy DVD,now AptonCD on January issue will be Icing on the cake


You are 100% correct.


----------



## prashantiyengar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,
I'm not sure this is the appropriate forum for such a request, but I hope it will be seen by the right people. 
I run a free online database/search engine of Indian Supreme Court decisions which is accessible at *judis.openarchive.in . Recently I've managed to compile this database into a desktop software that works on Windows only (so far). The installation file for the software can be downloaded at *openarchive.in/openjudissetup.exe (180Mb) and a full installation of the software occupies about 800 Mb of hard disk space. This comes with the full texts of about 23000 Indian Supreme Court cases from 1950 onwards. 
You can ses a screenshot here

I'm pretty sure this is a first of its kind free software in India. Normally, databases of this kind cost between Rs. 20,000 to Rs. 80,000. 
From my experience running this online, I know there is demand for such software. However, 180 Mb is a lot for most people to download. 
Would it be possible for Digit to carry this software in any of your CD/DVDs? 
Thanks and regards,
Prashant


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

^^better pm FatBeing or Raaabo.


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Dec 6, 2007)

spitfire said:
			
		

> *1.Adobe Premere CS3*
> 2.Pinnacle Studio 10
> 3.Ulead Media Studio /Ulead Video studio
> *4.Nero 8 (The've updated the version)*
> ...


Those too. =p


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2007)

############ My Wish List For January 2008 Issue ############

*Adobe Photoshop CS3 for Windows 10.0.1 Update

Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1

Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 1

Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5

Visual Studio 6.0 service pack 5 (Please do include this) Approximately 129 MB
*download.microsoft.com/download/vstudio60ent/SP5/Wideband-Full/WIN98Me/EN-US/vs6sp5.exe

Mandriva Linux 2008 ( Formerly Mandrake - You gave it last on feb 2005 )

Microsoft Security Release ISO Image November 2007 (you have never given this)

NeroLINUX

DivX Windows 6.7.0.26

Damn Small Linux 4.1 _ USB Edition

ACDSee 10.0.238 Trial*

Mozilla Prism for Windows 0.8
Lets users split web applications out of their browser

Firebird for Windows 2.1.0.16780 Beta 2
Relational database offering many ANSI SQL-92 features

Buddi for Windows
Personal finance and budgeting program for those who have
little or no financial background

Chandler for Windows 0.7.2
Personal information manager for email, calendars, contacts, and tasks

BurnAware Free Edition 0.9.7 Beta
Powerful tool for burning and mastering CD, DVD, Blu-Ray and HD-DVD media

 3.12 Beta
64-bit Operating System for programming as entertainmen

SimplyMEPIS Linux 7.0 RC1


----------



## Riteshonline (Dec 7, 2007)

#2Dual layer DVD's                            *size :18.00 M.B.  

#Age of Empires-3 Asian Dynastics             *size :612 M.B. 
 Link:- *download.microsoft.com/download/0/b/3/0b3efa0c-ba4f-4726-a719-87ded4ad77fe/setup.exe
 Install the game & enter new world of technology!!

#Windows Vista 32-Bit Trial                   *size :3.9 M.B. - 1632.2 MB*
 Link:-
 *www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...37-d4d1-4b9b-926d-86493c7da1aa&displaylang=en
 A new OS from microsoft.

#Scribus                                      *size :18.38 M.B.     
Link:-*prdownloads.sourceforge.net/scribus/scribus-1.3.3.9-win32-install.exe?download
::Scribus:Open Source Desktop Publishing For Linux,Mac OS X & Windows.Download & create ur own mag.!!

#Ghostscript 8.60+                            *size :12.18 M.B.  
Link:-*downloads.sourceforge.net/ghostscript/gs861w32.exe?modtime=1196280996&big_mirror=1A plugin for Scribus.it is use to open EPS image or view PostScript Print Preview.
            (I think digi people is used this software to create our Mag)

#Fast track to  
C,C++,Java,Windows server systems,windows operating Systems & Mobile OS & much more!!

#ur digit archive Must Be vista Compaible!and starts serching from Begin.

#New year calender  
I don't want any model with TEA or COFFEE. it's so boring!! I want our calender with nature sceneries with every month.
And every month have seperate scene with ur logo.the difference between two month is more so we can cut them easily 
& convert into Desktop calender.


----------



## Tapomay (Dec 8, 2007)

just look at here  -  *www.chip-india.com/diskcontent.php

we also want those....


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2007)

seems Linux users in india are on the rise every compu mags bundles Ubuntu or fedora or opensuse!nice!appreciating it!


----------



## neelu09 (Dec 8, 2007)

Age of empires 3 Asian Dynasties
pls pls pls


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 8, 2007)

AptonCd ISO File Containing Multimedia Codecs for Popular formats like mp3, mpeg, mpg, avi, rm*, .dat etc. Also more Media Players.

This wont taken more than 50-60 MBs but will attarct sizable volume of buyers for itself alone. 

Other thing requied is latest .NET and auto patcher


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 8, 2007)

Those disk content are really nice. @@


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

my wish list:

1.A really cool Calender with game screenshots in it.
2.A real big,good POSTER please.
3.Fast track to anything in programming.Python,PHP,etc will do.
4.*More free music*.I like some of the music you guys provide.
5.Series like the scene(yay I know its in december issue),steal this movie.Love them and better than b&w so called classic movies.
6.umm....More linux apps.
7.That is enough for me.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 8, 2007)

that chip issue is awesome . am getting it tomorrow . . by the way , i usually buy chip , pcworld , digit ,and Linux for you . and i skips 2 of them . this month i cant skip any . all are good , for the past two months its been digit . now digit has come well too


----------



## spitfire (Dec 9, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> just reminding(hoping) Linux corner in digit from Jan 2008 onwards  we,Open Source users are expecting this!dont make us feel left in a window-ish mag.  also must include:aptoncd for ubuntu7.10 gutsy containing all those major s/w needed apart from proprietory plugins,java etc.December u gave Gutsy DVD,now AptonCD on January issue will be Icing on the cake


^^^ +++++10000 to that


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2007)

AptOnCD

and

Linux Corner in Mag


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 9, 2007)

x3060 said:
			
		

> that chip issue is awesome . am getting it tomorrow . . by the way , i usually buy chip , pcworld , digit ,and Linux for you . and i skips 2 of them . this month i cant skip any . all are good , for the past two months its been digit . now digit has come well too



Digit, Chip and PCQ are providing previous issues so I am buying all these this time. Dunno abt PCW and LFY any one knows if they are providing previous issues? Coz if they are, I might consider buying them as well.


----------



## theegod (Dec 9, 2007)

Does digit listen to our requests?

How do they determine (or whatever) to include our requests?

They give way 80% less than what we have requested.

They can fulfill about 99% of our request. Does anybody know why they don't include our reasonable requests

Anyway my demand for 2008 jan will be

1. Mindmapper 2008
2. Fireworks CS3
3. Smart Draw
4. Calgo calendar

If any of these are included in previous cd/dvd, please tell me.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 9, 2007)

How about * NFS Most Wanted* FULL VERSION ?


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Dec 10, 2007)

can u provide a software or any tip & trick to over come the ristriction in corrporates office...
for exam
ban of orkut, forun, streamming media, and many more...


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 10, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> How about * NFS Most Wanted* FULL VERSION ?



Wave your wand and reduce the game prices to that of the media, then may be!


----------



## theegod (Dec 10, 2007)

Can you please give us 

Web CEO 7.5?


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 11, 2007)

or even NFS Underground 2
wud be good
yes, that game is cheaper now i think
isnt it


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 11, 2007)

Superkaramba THemes.
XP Themes.
Wallpapers
AutoPatcher XP
Game Patch 1.2 for Caeser IV [11MB Only]
Game patches for AoE III Series
Updated Drivers for nVidia and ATi Cards. {if possible include in ALL future releases in "Essential" }
.net Framework Latest.
aptonCd with restricted Repo on it. 
Linux Corner on Mag. Atleast at start provide some tips and tricks on Ubuntu.
Kernel Updates. 2.6.23.9 is latest and we use 2.6.22.x


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 11, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> AutoPatcher XP


arre bhai, AutoPatcher XP mar gaya 
its dead !


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 12, 2007)

Office 2007 SP 1


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2007)

@ Harry Potter
Do you expect that digit will give one of this games in Jan 2008 issue ?!!!!
In Your Dreams ?!!!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 12, 2007)

just tried....i know they wont give.


----------



## utsav (Dec 12, 2007)

try to give lots of game mods


----------



## dhanusaud (Dec 12, 2007)

Add anything you like...becoz anything you added was not super but duper.

Guys I want to request to add the topic in (y)our magzine regarding the history and timeline of Intel, AMD, Microsoft, Apple Inc. etc. etc., like below

First processor from Intel:
Intel P4004 
Processor Speed: 0.80Mhz
Bus Speed:0.80Mhz
FPU(Floating Point Unit):No
Introduced:11/1971
Mfg.date:Week14/1981

First processor from AMD:
AMD 8080 
Processor speed:2.0Mhz
Bus speed:2.0Mhz
FPU:No
Introduced??
Mfgd. date:Week16/1986

Please we are eager to know all about these reality facts. As I know there were 29 companies who were manufacturing processors but now ??, what about others.

That's all,

Dhanu Saud
Nepal/Moradabad


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 12, 2007)

dhanusaud said:
			
		

> Add anything you like...becoz anything you added was not super but duper.
> 
> Guys I want to request to add the topic in (y)our magzine regarding the history and timeline of Intel, AMD, Microsoft, Apple Inc. etc. etc., like below
> 
> ...


I think it is in fast track to computing  
didnt read the fast track but i think there is


----------



## drdsak (Dec 12, 2007)

.net framework 3.5
latest dx
office 2007 suite sp1


----------



## dhanusaud (Dec 13, 2007)

Some windows 7 wallpapers, visual styles for xp, Visual Studio 2005 tutorial videos.

Magic Video Converter 8.0, ACDSee Photo Manager 10, Autocad 2008.

Fast Track to Visual Studio 2005 Express Edition.

All software are in trial.

Dhanu Saud,
Nepal/Moradabad

***********************************
I deleted previous entry Mr. Harry, you may chat with me at Yahoo Messenger @ Kushal.saud, I wanna just dicuss with you. Come one Harry, it's not magic.



			
				Harry Potter said:
			
		

> I think it is in fast track to computing
> didnt read the fast track but i think there is


 
Remember "Genius do not Born, they are made."


----------



## utsav (Dec 13, 2007)

r we getting 2 dual layer DVDs *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

^^are we?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 14, 2007)

Free Coupens for Hardware Vendors worth 250


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Dec 14, 2007)

final release of all windows xp updates... 
i wanna dump vista... 
atleast gonna use xp for the year 2008...


----------



## vicky_l7 (Dec 14, 2007)

i want MAN FROM EARTH movie now that they the director and producer does allow it to be on p2p networks


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

azaad_shri75 said:
			
		

> music production and editing softwares and tutorials of the same.



also video converters and rippers , splitters where most of our forum members are cincentrating nowadays


----------



## Asfaq (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the requests everyone. Continue in the [By Demand] Digit February 2008 thread.


----------

